# ♫ εηdεd ♫ I'm an Aussie Burl, Please Win Me . . .



## Kevin (May 12, 2016)

Here's the rules (you know we have to have them):


You must be a member for at least 60 days with more posts anywhere else other than you have in the For Sale forum .
Only your first entry will count (mods can see all edits so think before you make your first post).
Meme's will not be allowed because many members can't do them. 
Once the deadline has been reached this thread will be closed and a new thread will be started for everyone to vote on the winner. 
Staff has the right to remove any & all non-entry posts/questions to keep the thread focused. Speaking of Focus you don't have to be as talented but try to be as imaginative . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2016)

After impaling his radiator with the sapling, Kevin looked for ways to immortalize the escaping hot gases in wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 13, 2016)

"Burld" Hair Day

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

This is the resulting "creation" that showed up in Kevins leprechaun britches after he speared one vehicle and set another on fire! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Am I going to have to enger this competition too? 

Woody Woodpecker 
If Woody would peck wood how much wood would Woody peck?

Do I win?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 13, 2016)

That burl looks like a mole so we'll call it Holy Moly. Also because that's what I'd probably say when I saw the other side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker (May 13, 2016)

Sonic the Hedge Hog fresh from the beauty parlor.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 13, 2016)

"Cali". "In my previous life...I was cauliflower...I'm moving up in the world"

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 13, 2016)

I'm the Aussie Anteater - Burlificus Magnificus

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 13, 2016)

I felt fine till I ate those fire ants over by the nuclear plant! Then I started hearing this CRAZY music and my hair went all curly!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2016)

Morel Mushroom - Please don't sell this to our Northern Woodbarterites!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Some of you are really catching on now. Some of you just named it though with no quote or funny line. Those who follow make sure not to make that mistake include a quote or funny description like most did.


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

Mmmmhhh! Looks like Brain

Must have Grain!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kweinert (May 13, 2016)

I'm headlining in a burlesque show!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2016)

*Dr. Woodlove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Burl.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## southernclay (May 13, 2016)

It looks like Kevin's been choppin' broccoli


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2016)

Corsage for the woodworker's wife! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2016)

I'd call it Australian condyloma acuminatum... Don't use google images for that... 

What? You're gonna do it anyway? OK... Go ahead, but don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Turtle burl. I'm almost as slow as @SENC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 13, 2016)

Caitlyn Jenner scar tissue. From 2 balls, to one ball of nasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 13, 2016)

Smoke me smoke me and yes this is 1969 ain't it✌✌

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'd call it Australian condyloma acuminatum... Don't use google images for that...
> 
> What? You're gonna do it anyway? OK... Go ahead, but don't say I didn't warn you!



Jerk. I was eating you shoulda double warned us.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Jerk. I was eating you shoulda double warned us.



It's your own fault man, he's a doctor! I'm not lookin!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> It's your own fault man, he's a doctor! I'm not lookin!!!!!!!!



Liar liar lants on fire you probably already did.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

I did, I saw much worse stuff during the sex ed portion of bootcamp! Also the woman teaching the class was the only beautiful woman I saw during bootcamp. That is right it was not co-ed in my day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 13, 2016)

" A Burly Bouquet " ,

for an Aussie G'day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (May 13, 2016)

Brink - "The festering boil on Woodbarters buttocks"

Guess there's no escaping that monkey, Kevin. Looks like the festering boil is following you everywhere - even in your bin of Aussie burls. He must've been looking for either more bananas or money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Brink - "The festering boil on Woodbarters buttocks"
> 
> Guess there's no escaping that monkey, Kevin. Looks like the festering boil is following you everywhere - even in your bin of Aussie burls. He must've been looking for either more bananas or money!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2016)

My name is Tony and I come from the land down under , you can hear , you can hear me thunder .........oops don't look, I thought it was just going to be gas

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> My name is Tony and I come from the land down under , you can hear , you can hear me thunder .........oops don't look, I thought it was just going to be gas



Dam it, that song is going to be in my head all night, thanks a lot!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 13, 2016)

My name is spike hedgehog. " playing with the queen of hearts, knowing it ain't really smart". Btw the queen of hearts plays croquet with hedgehogs and flamingos.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> My name is spike hedgehog. " playing with the queen of hearts, knowing it ain't really smart". Btw the queen of hearts plays croquet with hedgehogs and flamingos.



Really Greg, Juice Newton?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Really Greg, Juice Newton?!?!?!?!


Yup. With a little Alice in wonderland thrown in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Liar liar lants on fire you probably already did.



Okay, now I've looked. Dam.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 13, 2016)

(For Monty Python afficionados) Spiny Norman -- the giant hedgehog who gave Dinsdale Piranha nightmares ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dam it, that song is going to be in my head all night, thanks a lot!!!!!!!!





Tony said:


> Really Greg, Juice Newton?!?!?!?!



Great.....now I have both of em in my head...kind of like "Stars on 45"....


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2016)

It's the elusive "Australian Nug Burl"
Rarely ever seen but in a photo, this fine specimen is more folktale than real in most minds.
It is said to spin one up and find the magic within will induce euphoric bliss and childish silly smiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 103980
> 
> Here's the rules (you know we have to have them):
> 
> ...


Haven't heard that one in decades - literally. Thanks for that one!


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

Burly Rip Jack after he gets paid back for the spider incident!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 15, 2016)

Ugly Sheila - "Don't the girls all get prettier at closing time!"






I'm naming this one [appropriately] after a knock-out Aussie I was kissing on one night in Switzerland. Turns out she looked a lot like that burl when the lights came on and the beer wore off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Ugly Sheila - "Don't the girls all get prettier at closing time!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrew, great post! Have heard any Mickey Gilley in a long time! I still can't figure out how to imbed a video, but look up Willie's song " 2 with a 10"! Tony


----------



## El Guapo (May 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> I still can't figure out how to in bed a video



I find that looks or money work best when trying to in bed anything.

In your case, I hope you have lots of money!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## El Guapo (May 17, 2016)

What is the deadline on this here contest?


----------



## Jim Beam (May 17, 2016)

I hereby dub thee "Sir Pinzalot"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Let's make the deadline 7 PM tonight. After that will try to figure out how to try to figure out who the winner is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I would hate to have to figure out how to judge this one! have fun


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2016)

::


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Let's make the deadline 7 PM tonight. After that will try to figure out how to try to figure out who the winner is.



CST?


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Unless CDT.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> CST?



Always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 17, 2016)

I think they all should win and you should send a burl cap to each one just to be fair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I think they all should win and you should send a burl cap to each one just to be fair.



I think it's a great idea. Just send me your pp addy so I can invoice you for the generous donation you are making to everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2016)

Still have my address, Kevin?


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Still have my address, Kevin?



Yes you still in Ivanhoe correct?


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes you still in Ivanhoe correct?


What did you call me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim Beam (May 18, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I find that looks or money work best when trying to in bed anything.




How would you know? You have neither.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2016)

The poll is up and open to votes peeps...go go go go....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/vote-here-for-the-aussie-burl-contest.27447/


----------

